# multifunktionspanel



## Schkaff (7. Januar 2011)

hey leute,

bin auf der suche nach einem günstigen 5,25 multifunktionspanel, der in erster linie einen cardreader und eventuell n paar usb anschlüsse haben soll. Audioausgang, mikro, usw... wär zwar n bonus aber nicht unbedingt relevant. Google gibt mir irgendwelche noname produkte mit schelchten kundenbewertungen(bricht beim anfassen zusammen, uvm.) oder extrem teuere modelle. Könnt ihr bestimmte Modelle empfehlen? (budget 20 €)


----------



## 4riders_de (7. Januar 2011)

naja.. für €20,- wirst nicht besonders viel auswahl haben..

ich habe mir so n billigteil in ebay geholt, glaub €13 inkl. Versand hab ich geblecht, drei verschiedene Blenden dabei (schwarz, weiß, bege) und es läuft einwandfrei..  dürfte von LogiLink gewesen sein.


----------



## Porry (7. Januar 2011)

Für 35€ (Ich weiß, das ist schon *weit* über dem Budget) könntest du dir das
Aerocool CoolPanel III kaufen, welches neben 55 in 1 Cardreader, Audio-Anschlüsse und 2 USB Anschlüsse eigentlich eine Lüftersteuerung für 3 Lüfter ist.
(Wobei es eher eine Anzeige für Temperatur und Drehzahl der Lüfter ist - Keine Ahnung wieso man keine Steuerung mit eingebaut hat.)
Falls dir diese Features das Geld wert wären und du so eine Lüfterüberwachung brauchst ist das eine Alternative.

Eher in deinem Budget wäre der SilverStone FP35B für 23€
(Headsetanschlüsse, 1x USB, 1x eSATA und die gängigsten Speicherkarten.)
Das ist aber ein 3.5" und eben nicht auf das Kartenlesen spezialisiert.
Bei Bedarf kriegst du die Links.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Schkaff (7. Januar 2011)

die von aerocool kenn ich auch, hab allerdings schon ne tolle lüftersteuerung, sodass dieses modell eher uninteressant ist. hab jetzt noch dieses ding gefunden: 

Sempre Multifunktions Frontpanel mit SATA

allerdings scheiden sich bei amazon die geister über dessen qualität.
kennt das teil jemand von euch? 

@porry: auf das silverstone würd ich gern mal ansehen

@4rider.de : meinst du dieses modell? 

LogiLink Multi-Kartenleser 8,9 cm USB 2.0 intern mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

gruß


----------



## Porry (7. Januar 2011)

Einmal den Link zum SilverStone:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speicherkarten - CardReader - SilverStone FP35B
Ich weiß nur nicht ob der dir in Sachen Kartenlesen (was ja dein Kriterium war) genügt.
Falls du nen internen USB-Anschluss am Mainboard hättest, hättest du auf Alternate ne größere Auswahl an Card Reader.

Zum Beispiel den hier, der nur 12€ kostet und auf den ersten Blick gut ausschaut. Die Bewertung teilt sich aber in sehr gute und sehr schlechte auf.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speicherkarten - CardReader - Scythe Kama Reader 2

Servus


----------

